# [HU] Magyar Fórum megnyitása

## Danuvius

Üdvözletem a sok honfitársnak!

Számlálásom szerint legalább 100+ magyar nyelvû Gentoo felhasználó van regisztrálva itt a forum.gentoo.org-on.  Úgyhogy szerintem egész jól menõ kis fórum lenne egy magyar nyelvû fórum.  És, természetesen, egy magyar nyelvû fórum elõsegítené más linuxos magyaroknak a Gentoo-ra ébredését.  :Wink: 

Ezek szerint, tettem is egy felkérést: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-330894.html

Mi szükséges ahoz hogy Magyar Fórum születhessen a forums.gentoo.org-on?

Hát az hogy... 

... jó sok szavazat gyûljön

... minnél több [HU] elõjelzõvel (a "Subject"-ban) megjelölt magyar téma jelenjen meg itt az "Other Languages" fórumban

Szóval kérek mindenkit hogy bármi kérdése vagy gondja támad, írjon hozzászolást ide az "Other Languages" fórumba [HU] megjelzéssel.  Én (és remélem más tapasztalt magyar Gentoo felhasználók is) szemmel fogom követni az "Other Languages" fórumot az elkövetkezõ hetekben, és amennyire csak lehetséges válaszolok minden kérdésre... ha telik, a saját tudásomból, ha nem telik, akkor az angol nyelvû fórumokban talált bölcsességgel.

Minnél több magyar ([HU]-val megjelölt) üzenet van itt az "Other Languages"-ben, annál jobbak az esélyek arra hogy megkapjuk a Magyar Fórumot.

Na és persze aki ismer más magyar felhasználókat itt a fórumokon, az írjon nekik üzenetet és irányítsa ehez a hozzászóláshoz õket.

Elõre is köszönöm!  Sok sikert mindannyiunknak!

Danuvius

----------

## MacSteve

OK

Pongrácz István

----------

## ZsoL

Okéj  :Smile: 

----------

## Atko

Jó ötlet, részemrõl támogatom...

----------

## Danuvius

Köszi Atko, ZsoL, és MacSteve!

Gyakran jártok ide a forum.gentoo.org-ra?

Milyen az otthoni setup-otok?

Az enyém:

AMD Athlon XP 2400+

512 MB RAM

80 GB 7200 RPM

LG 8x DVD +/- RW

GEForce 5200 FX (nvidia) videókártya

TV-túner (valami totál ismeretlen kóreai márka ami csak linuxon mûködik)

+

1 x 21 inch méretû monitor "ezt használom majd mindenre"

1 x 17 inch méretû monitor TV nézésre és videózásra

Így hát egyszerre tudok dolgozni míg feleségem tévézik vagy egy AVI-t/DVD-t játszik le a másik monitoron.  Az mplayer nem kiméli sajnos a CPU-t... de az igazat megvallva VMWare-en kívûl nem nagyon zargatja semmi programomat... szóval azonkívûl hogy a néhai installációkat lassítja, nem igazán észrevehetõ a dolog.

-----

Szoftver terén:

- x.org

- kde 3.4

- mozilla firefox

- apache2, php, sablotron (web developer vagyok)

- openoffice

- dia

- mplayer (magyar!!)

- xmms

- juk

- azureus (bittorrent kliens)

- amule (ed2k kliens)

- wine

- cedega (winex)

- Neverwinter Nights (játék)

- Warcraft 3 (Magyarosítással)

- lbreakout2

----------

## nightw

Hello!

Szavazat megvolt. Még csak 11 szavazat van összesen. Támogatom a dolgot. Viszont azt megjegyezném, hogy valószínűleg nem az itt lévő 90-100 regisztrált magyar fórumozó érdeke a dolog elsősorban. Viszont jó lenne, ha a hivatalos fórumokon is találhatna segítséget az, aki nem tud angolul és ezért még nem is regisztrált. Én sajnos nem használom túl sűrűn a fórumot, de majd igyekszem.

Bye: nightw

----------

## Danuvius

 *nightw wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> Szavazat megvolt. Még csak 11 szavazat van összesen. Támogatom a dolgot. Viszont azt megjegyezném, hogy valószínűleg nem az itt lévő 90-100 regisztrált magyar fórumozó érdeke a dolog elsősorban. Viszont jó lenne, ha a hivatalos fórumokon is találhatna segítséget az, aki nem tud angolul és ezért még nem is regisztrált. Én sajnos nem használom túl sűrűn a fórumot, de majd igyekszem.
> 
> Bye: nightw

 

Köszönöm!! És 100% igazad van--nem a meglévõ csapatnak lenne legfontosabb ez az egész, hanem új felhasználóknak.

A 11 szavazat nem rossz dolog--tegnap délután írtam meg a dolgot.  De kérlek ha van kinek/hova, terjeszd a hírt.

A baj csak az hogy a Gentoo adminisztrátorok (értelmetlenül) akkor hajlandóak csak új nyelvû fórumot nyitni, ha úgy tünik hogy meglevõ felhasználó bázis (és elõrelátható forgalom) elég nagy rá.

Nem kérem hogy írj lényegtelen/szükségtelen hozzászólásokat, de minnél több magyar íromány kerül az "Other Languages"-be annál jobbak az esélyeink.

Én azt mondom, ha van idõd, próbáld meg a magyar fórumon (nem is kell kizárólag, elvégre írhatsz külön angol részekre is) megoldani apró Gentoo-s iritációidat.  Tudod... azokat a kis dolgokat amik annyire pitiáner dolgok hogy mindig csak legyintesz, "majd máskor megoldom".  :Wink: 

Ami pedig a hivatalos fórumokon való segítséget illeti... a magyar fórum is végül is hivatalos lenne (csak egy képernyõnyivel lejjeb jelenne meg a honlapon)... hmmmm.... no hírtelen miközben ezt írom, rájöttem nem értem teljesen mire gondolsz amikor azt írtad "Viszont jó lenne, ha a hivatalos fórumokon is találhatna segítséget az, aki nem tud angolul és ezért még nem is regisztrált.".

Szép ötlet... de hogy képzeled el a dolgot?

----------

## petya

Nemtudom mennyire kell ez, magyar forumok vannak mashol is, aki idejon altalaban tud angolul, aki komolyabban foglalkozik ilyesmivel, az szinten.

----------

## Danuvius

 *petya wrote:*   

> Nemtudom mennyire kell ez, magyar forumok vannak mashol is, aki idejon altalaban tud angolul, aki komolyabban foglalkozik ilyesmivel, az szinten.

 

Sok mindenki tud angolul, Petya, valamennyit--s valószínüleg sokan többet olvasni mint írni.

No meg nem árt hogy ha a hivatalos Gentoo fórumokon is van hangjuk a magyar Gentoo felhasználóknak.

És, mint ahogy mások is írták, egy magyar nyelvû Gentoo fórum elsõsorban jövõbeli magyar felhasználóknak jelenti majd legtöbbet.  Én ezért kezdeményeztem.  Mert ami az angolt illeti én egyforma kényelemmel olvasom a Gentoo installációs kézikönyvet és Dosztojevszkij filózásait is--nekem nem kényszerszükséglet a magyar nyelvû segély, de másoknak tudom néha az.

Cselekedj úgy ahogy jónak látod.

Ha segítesz megköszönöm.  Ha nem--hát sebaj.

----------

## Yvan

Dobtam egy yes-t én is, ha ez másoknak segít, akkor már megérte. Ugyan az elmúlt 3/4ed évben nem gentoo-ztam, de ez nem számít  :Smile: 

----------

## ProTech

En is szavaztam!

Bar eddig pont az other languages reszt nem nagyon neztem a forumon. Ugyhogy ha nem kuldtok privatot akkor tutti nem veszem eszre  :Embarassed: 

Mostanaban megprobalok surubben erre nezni.

----------

## Vulpes_

+1 YES

----------

## Sipi

Szintúgy, mint ProTech - eddig sosem náztem az Other Language-t, igyekszem ezentúl erre is odafigyelni, de a legjobb az, ha valaki Privátban megcsörget.

Ja, plusz 1.

Sipi

----------

## vassdoki

Ha angolul írok a fórumba, akkor jóval több ember el tudja olvasni, de igazatok van abban, hogy van olyan honfitársunk, akit ez nem segít. Úgyhogy +1 szavazat, és igyekszem megnézni a magyar postokat.

üdv: vassdoki

----------

## wrekno

én is támogatom a kezdeményezést, és én sem bánom, ha végső elkeseredésemben ide is írhatok majd  :Cool: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *wrekno wrote:*   

> én is támogatom a kezdeményezést, és én sem bánom, ha végső elkeseredésemben ide is írhatok majd 

 

Köszi!  Aztán ha jól beindul a dolog, talán korábbi elkeseredéseidben is.  :Wink: 

És köszi úgyszintén, Yvan, ProTech, Vulpes_, Sipi, és vassdoki.  :Wink: 

Jól indul ez a dolog.  Csak kicsit több írogatás kéne az új [HU]-s topikok formájában.

De van idõ... más ilyen próbálkozásokra tekintve adnak idõt olyan 2 honapig hogy "bizonyitson" a nép.

----------

## pleusicles

Üdv,

én is +1! Ugyan egy pár hétig még leginkább read-only leszek, de utána próbálom majd aktivizálni magamat. Danuvius, tervezed reklámozni az "ügyet" máshol is, pl. HUP? 

Pleusicles

----------

## vassdoki

Hello, van valami egyszerű módszer arra, hogy megnézzem a [hu] -t tartalmazó topikokat? Iszonyú sok van az other languages-ben, és keresni meg nem tudtam rá...

----------

## Danuvius

 *pleusicles wrote:*   

> Üdv,
> 
> én is +1! Ugyan egy pár hétig még leginkább read-only leszek, de utána próbálom majd aktivizálni magamat. Danuvius, tervezed reklámozni az "ügyet" máshol is, pl. HUP? 
> 
> Pleusicles

 

Köszi.  :Wink:   Aktivizáld csak magad ahogy tudod, örülünk majd!

Igen, a HUP-ba lesz beadva egy "reklám" az elkövetkezõ egy-két napon belül.

Ami más helyeket illet, nagyon megköszönöm hogyha ajánlasz... vagy, természetesen, te magad is nyugodtan híreszteld a saját köreidben, Pleusicles.

Annyit kérek csak hogy amikor terjeszted a hírt, akkor minimum ezt a két oldalt ajánld emberek figyelmébe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-330894.html

(Szavazási oldal)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331030.html

(Ez az oldal--magyarázattal hogy szavazáson kívül írogatni is kéne az "Other Languages" fórumba a siker érdekében)

Elõre is köszönöm!

----------

## Danuvius

 *vassdoki wrote:*   

> Hello, van valami egyszerű módszer arra, hogy megnézzem a [hu] -t tartalmazó topikokat? Iszonyú sok van az other languages-ben, és keresni meg nem tudtam rá...

 

Sajnos csak annyi magyar topik van eddig amennyit látsz az elsõ oldalon (végig néztem--tudom).  És keresés valóban nem lehetséges mert a "HU" jelzõ túl rövid.

De elég inaktív egy fórum ez az "Other Languages", tehát bármi új magyar dolog az jelen lesz az elsõ oldalon jó ideig--ez szinte garantált.

És--csak említem--ez a kérdésed mehetett volna saját topikba.  :Smile:   Csak azért említem mert, mint mások is mondták, kicsit túl rávagyunk, mi magyar gentoosok, szokva hogy mindent egy topikba írunk.

Szerintem ahoz hogy külön fórumot kapjunk, el kell (minnél elõbb annál jobb) kezdeni ezt az "Other Languages" fórumot használni úgy mintha ez már a Magyar Fórum lenne.  Szóval tegyük sajátunkká.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vassdoki

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> És--csak említem--ez a kérdésed mehetett volna saját topikba.   Csak azért említem mert, mint mások is mondták, kicsit túl rávagyunk, mi magyar gentoosok, szokva hogy mindent egy topikba írunk.

 

Jogos, köszi, nyitottam is egy új topikot!

vassdoki

----------

## comet

Szavaztam.

Remélhetőleg majd lesz foganatja  :Smile: 

----------

## SuperPityu2002

 *comet wrote:*   

> Szavaztam.
> 
> Remélhetõleg majd lesz foganatja 

 

Én is szavaztam. 

Hajrá, hajrá!  :Smile: 

Üdv, I.

----------

## pczolee

Jaj, de örülök! A multkor már kérdeztem itt egyet, de nem jött rá válasz, valszeg a "jó" angol tudásom miatt! Mindjárt postolom a problémát magyarul is, ha már lehet! Hátha így többen tudnak segíteni!

Term dobtam egy YES-t!  :Wink: 

----------

## dblaci

51. igen voltam.  :Smile: 

----------

## SysOP XXL

Én pedig a 75.!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zsoltika

Én meg még a 4. szavazó voltam, lecsusztam a a dobogóról  :Smile: 

----------

## Quain

Ok, én is benne vagyok, bár szélessávú net híján Sl-lel kezdõdõ distrót használok... Egyenlõre...  :Very Happy: 

(modemmel megpróbáltam feltenni, de kb 20 óra töltés után a stage 2 közepén dobott hibát aztán -||- mégegyszer, és hagytam az egészet...)

----------

## Danuvius

 *Quain wrote:*   

> Ok, én is benne vagyok, bár szélessávú net híján Sl-lel kezdõdõ distrót használok... Egyenlõre... 
> 
> (modemmel megpróbáltam feltenni, de kb 20 óra töltés után a stage 2 közepén dobott hibát aztán -||- mégegyszer, és hagytam az egészet...)

 

És ha csinálok neked egy stage4-t?  :Wink: 

Ha érdekel a dolog, kérlek nyiss egy új topikot itt és írd le részeletesen a gépedet meg hogy mi szoftvert akarsz a stage4-ban.

----------

## Quain

Kösz, inkább akkor foglalkozok gentooval, ha lesz szélessávú netem... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *Quain wrote:*   

> Kösz, inkább akkor foglalkozok gentooval, ha lesz szélessávú netem...

 

Ok, ok... hát igaz úgy könnyebb lesz az életed.  :Wink: 

----------

## Bodri

Ahhoz képest, hogy hány szavazat érkezett eléggé ül a dolog.  :Sad:  Ennyire profi mindenki a gentoo-ból ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> Ahhoz képest, hogy hány szavazat érkezett eléggé ül a dolog.  Ennyire profi mindenki a gentoo-ból ? 

 

Úgy látod?  Én ellenkezõleg gondolom.  Beleszámítva hogy jó néhányan közöltek hogy csak szimpátia szavazatot adtak le, napi egy két új topik nem rossz.  :Wink: 

Még egy hét és az "Other Languages" többé kevésbé "Magyar Fórum" lesz amig sajátot nem kapunk.  =)

Több szavazatunk, és nagyobb forgalmunk van mint az Araboknak; úgyhogy meglátásom szerint ha így megy tovább a dolog akkor addott hogy saját fórumot kapunk.  :Wink: 

----------

## bszente

Sziasztok!

Most vettem észre ezt a témát, így gyorsan csatlakoztam én is.

Az lenne nekem a kérdésem, hogy miért fontos az UTF-8? Az ékezetes betük miatt? Véleményem szerint magyar fórum lehet ékezetes betük nékül is.

Vagy csak nem akarják még az UTF-8 elött komplikálni az életüket?

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *bszente wrote:*   

> Sziasztok!
> 
> Most vettem észre ezt a témát, így gyorsan csatlakoztam én is.
> 
> Az lenne nekem a kérdésem, hogy miért fontos az UTF-8? Az ékezetes betük miatt? Véleményem szerint magyar fórum lehet ékezetes betük nékül is.
> ...

 

Üdv!

Szerintem itt nem csak a mi fórumunkról van szó, hanem az összes többi "külföldi" fórumáról, akik nem feltétlen latin betűkkel írnak. És igen, nem akarják az UTF-8 előtt komplikálni az életüket  :Smile: 

Addig is tartsunk össze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## airwalker_ad

hali!

én is szavaztam, bár a megkeresés már nem tegnapi, úh ezért bocs.

AirWalker_AD

----------

## glad-Simplex

105  :Wink: 

----------

## GES

Tiszteletem minden fórumlakónak!

Az angollal én is hadilábon állok ezért leszavaztam én is jól!

Az angol doksikat még megértem de a kérdésveltevéssel hadilábon állok.

További jó munkát!

----------

## luis

Sziasztok! 

én is szavaztam!

Most vettem észre ezt a témát, így gyorsan csatlakoztam én is.

----------

## MrPrise

Hello!

Szavaztam én is. 

Olvastátok a Gentoo is Dying topicot? Mi a véleményetek erről?

Picit megijedtem az elején, de már nyugodt vagyok  :Smile: 

Nekem semmi gondom vele. Remélem nem is lesz  :Wink: 

----------

## SysOP XXL

Olvastam.. De véleményt már nem tudok róla mondani. Pár hónapja átálltam az Arch linuxra - a kernelekért és a magyar fórum miatt szoktam visszajárni ide.

----------

## zaranyi

Miért pont Arch-ra váltottál ?

----------

## SysOP XXL

Már nem tudom, hogy találtam rá... Egyszer felraktam, és hamar megszerettem. Kb. olyan, mint egy bináris csomagokkal összerakott Gentoo: mindent kézzel kell konfigurálni. Nálam ez alapfeltétel.

A csomagokat i686-ra optimalizálták, így még a PII-esemen is simán futott. Nagyon tetszik a csomagkezelő rendszer, és az ABS is, amivel ha kell, magam is lefordíthatom a csomagokat. A PKGBUILDeket sokkal egyszerűbb megírni, mint az ebuildeket - ez kárpótol a repository-kból hiányzó csomagokért: az AURban sokmindenhez megtalálható a PKGBUILD (nekem is van már 4 PKGBUILDem).

És bleeding-edge, mint a gentoo, szintén feltétel  :Twisted Evil: 

Egy pillanaton múlott az egész. Amiután a gentoom bemondta az unalmast, azt mondtam magamban: "Akarom én most újraforgatni az egész rendszert éjszakákon át?". Nem volt a válasz. A laptopomnak is jobb így, nem kell órákon át 100%os terhelés alatt lennie.

----------

